# New Driver in waiting has questions



## Leons (Sep 14, 2016)

What is the heaviest package you've delivered?

Do you get a lot of heavy packages to deliver?

Do you have a hand truck or dolly you use to take heavy packages up stairs?

How do you keep packages from getting wet when you open your trunk in a heavy rain?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I once had (3) large (30"x30"x24") boxes for the same address that were like 40 lbs each... it was a pain throwing them over a gate since I didn't want to bring them back and that was the only safe location to leave them.

Except the rare exception, most packages are small (8x6x4 or 12x8x4), there are a bunch of padded envelopes and maybe a handful of larger boxes (12x12x10).

I would say most packages are mostly air (very light), every once in awhile I get a small box that might weigh 15-20 lbs. Not very often. Every once in awhile I get a computer printer or LCD monitor, but again not very often.

No hand truck.

Don't deliver in the rain :-\ 

I do logistics (.com deliveries).... I have seen the Prime guys loading up cases of water and other bulky/heavy items often. If I did Prime, I would definitely want a small folding hand cart.

In the thousands of packages I have delivered, I have only had 2-3 "oh crap, I gotta carry this *where*?!" moments. Think a heavy bulky box to somewhere in the middle of a badly labelled apartment complex. Not enough to make me even consider getting a cart.

g


----------



## Leons (Sep 14, 2016)

gaj said:


> I once had (3) large (30"x30"x24") boxes for the same address that were like 40 lbs each... it was a pain throwing them over a gate since I didn't want to bring them back and that was the only safe location to leave them.
> 
> Except the rare exception, most packages are small (8x6x4 or 12x8x4), there are a bunch of padded envelopes and maybe a handful of larger boxes (12x12x10).
> 
> ...


Thanks for your prompt response - how do you avoid delivering in the rain?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

my turn....



Leons said:


> What is the heaviest package you've delivered?


delivered: about ~50 lbs (heaviest) usually not more than 20# 
picked up: about 150 pounds....some girl from the warehouse.



Leons said:


> Do you get a lot of heavy packages to deliver?


98 % of the time it's just a couple of pounds or so.



Leons said:


> Do you have a hand truck or dolly you use to take heavy packages up stairs?


If I recall correctly, she had a few drinks but made it upstairs okay.
otherwise I would have used an appliance dolly....ok, she was fat.



Leons said:


> How do you keep packages from getting wet ?


Packages: I'd keep the next few stops right there in the seat/floorboard
or even in the backseat so the package will not be exposed to weather.
When it's not raining, toss the next few upfront else park under a cover
and move things around then. For the times when it just won't stop raining
in between stops you'll either have to bag everything to keep from getting wet
or just not deliver while it's raining. Don't open the trunk when it's pouring down.

Other: Couldn't keep her from getting wet. Did nothing to stop her either. Live and learn.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Leons said:


> Thanks for your prompt response - how do you avoid delivering in the rain?


Uh don't go to work when it is raining 

Seriously though, I have a small SUV with a hatch in the back, so I am protected when it rains.

Not like we get a lot of rain here.... luckily I have only delivered when it was sprinkling. Never had to try and deliver when it is actually pouring rain.

g

ps. UTX1 #150 lbs from the warehouse isn't bad.... not sure you would need an appliance dolly (unless the package was unruly and needed to be strapped down)... a small hand cart or chair with wheels would probably have worked :-\ Most of my warehouse is 180-240# and would definitely need a sturdy fold-down 4 wheel cart. With sides. And straps. And tires that aren't flat.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

gaj said:


> ps. UTX1 #150 lbs from the warehouse isn't bad.... not sure you would need an appliance dolly


Have access to one. Might not need, but great to have. 
Great maneuverability and the straps help when item is large.

240 # plus a sack of flour ? Definitely need something with wheels.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Leons said:


> Thanks for your prompt response - how do you avoid delivering in the rain?


You could choose not to take a block on a day the weather is poor. Also for regular size packages and envelopes the warehouse has water repellent bags to protect deliveries from getting wet. Just ask on a rainy day.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

My worst was someone at an apartment complex with seven really heavy packages -- yes seven. Thankfully I could park pretty close to the door (in the handicap spot, but still). 
There's never been anything heavier than a 'normal' person should be able to lift.


----------

